# Onan generator help......



## Hawkeyenfo (Aug 3, 2005)

All,

I have a 6.5 Onan generator in my RV that ran great 8 months ago.  It's been sitting for that long and now, it will not start.  It turns over just fine but does not catch....any ideas or thoughts?  

Thanks!


----------



## Gil Math (Aug 3, 2005)

Onan generator help......

Hi
First you have to check for spark to the plugs.
If not check the source......points dirty???? condensation in distributor??
Second to check if its getting gas through the carburetor.
Carburetor may need cleaning if its not getting gas.

Try that for starters!!!

Gil


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 3, 2005)

Onan generator help......

Hi, probably gummy/varnish looking old gas in caburetor, if it is a gas generator.   Once you get it running, you need to exercise (run) it under load 1 to 2 hours a month.


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 3, 2005)

Onan generator help......

Agree with DL.  You must run a generator monthly to keep it clean inside the carb, etc.  The unit I have is an old 89 31 ft Winnebago that had a generator in it but only had 6  hours on it (the couple never used it) and I could not get it started.  had to have the carb rebuilt, etc.  I run it now each month like DL said and it starts just fine and runs smoothly.    :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Aug 4, 2005)

Onan generator help......

I know that you are supposed to run your generator (under load) monthly, but I admit to not doing that with my Honda EU3000.  Maybe its a better design than most, maybe due to me shutting it down by turning off the gas and letting it die, or maybe I'm just flat out lucky, but it always starts right up on the rare occasions I use it.

On the new motorhome, you better believe I'll find some way to exercise that expensive Onan monthly.


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 4, 2005)

Onan generator help......

John, I think the key to your unit working so well, is shutting off the gas to it and letting it run dry.  I guess you use some kind of gas treatment for long storage.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 4, 2005)

Onan generator help......

hertig
I used to to that same thing with my Onan before we went fulltime. It has an electric fuel pump and it connected with a spade connector. When we would return from a trip, I just pulled that plug on the fuel pump and ran it until it stopped. But with the modern Onan that is harder to do. The other reason that Onan says to run them under laod is to dry out any moisture that may collect in the windings of the generator. That would be true of you generator as well, but it is something that usually doesn't happen for a long time, unless you are where the humidity is high.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 4, 2005)

Onan generator help......

I have a 4.0 Onan generator in my 5ver that runs on propane.  I don't worry about carb problems, but still run it once a month just to get moisture out and oil circulating.


----------



## hertig (Aug 9, 2005)

Onan generator help......

Kirk, not usually much moisture here in Tucson (August being the exception   Also, the EU3000 is pretty enclosed (for sound reduction) which may help with preventing moisture getting in.

Archer, no, no treatment.  But it is in the back of my truck which is driven daily, so at least it gets agitation.


----------

